# Neutral wire issues?



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

When did hydro say they were coming back? I think you've misunderstood what they told you. 
I think they told you they found a bad connection (probably tapped wrong) at the transformer and fixed it and thought that would fix the problem and if it didn't they would come back and check other connections for loose wiring. 
It sounds to me like your electrician and hydro shouldcoordinate because there are areas your electrician can't check without hydro


----------



## Newhomeowner1988 (Aug 14, 2021)

mofos be cray said:


> When did hydro say they were coming back? I think you've misunderstood what they told you.
> I think they told you they found a bad connection (probably tapped wrong) at the transformer and fixed it and thought that would fix the problem and if it didn't they would come back and check other connections for loose wiring.
> It sounds to me like your electrician and hydro shouldcoordinate because there are areas your electrician can't check without hydro


They didn’t specify a date. They set up a big silver box that is connected to my meter now that is supposed to act as a neutral until they are able to return to fix the wire. They may have to dig up my driveway to find the wire. Based on their tests, they said the neutral wire is compromised and that is what is most likely causing the flickering. But they also said that the flickering should not be happening with whatever they hooked up to the meter and it still is. I’ve attached a photo of said box.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please visit the link below. This is a professional forum and our sister site might be a better place to ask your questions.
Who's Allowed to Join ElectricianTalk.com

And here is the link to our sister forum.
Register


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, John didn't close the door behind him so .....

That box is basically an autotransformer. It restores the neutral.
You shouldn't have lights burning out anymore, or excessive dimming when heavier loads are turned on now.

As for flickering lights, there are many causes of that. Up to you if you want to get another electrician out there to take a look.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

This guy isn't DIY. (I know) EDIT: Maybe HO can get his electrician to sign up?

Never seen a utility hookup an autotransformer like that, I'd be interested in whats going on here.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Signal1 said:


> This guy isn't DIY. (I know)
> 
> Never seen a utility hookup an autotransformer like that, I'd be interested in whats going on here.


If the autotransformer is small that could cause a completely different set of problems so im not sure if anyone would want to troubleshoot the home wiring until poco fix's there side. 
Like you im interested in whats going on here.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

one of these ...









Power Back | Temporary Power Restoration Device | Toroidal Transformer


Bridgeport Magnetics Group, makers of the PhazeSaver, now offer the PowerBack with new and improved features to all utilities nationwide.




www.bridgeportmagnetics.com


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

